# Dicamba Drift.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/perspectives/blogs/ag-policy-blog/blog-post/2017/07/06/crop-insurance-rescue-farmers-drift


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

As far as the insurance part of it I m not surprised. Crop insurance always said improper or neglegent farming practice is not to be covered by crop insurance . MY BIG question is was the drift coming from farmers trying to save $,s illegally using just stait old dicamba. OR were they using Engenia or extendamax the New formula with vapor grip. And is the new vapor grip technology not doing its job . There are a lot of other states having no problem


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/missouri-arkansas-halt-dicamba-sale-and-use--naa-agwebcom-editors/


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Banned in Arkansas for 120 days this morning.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I see the word misuse used a lot. If you don't want to sue someone who didn't follow the label and your field got burnt, I have no sympathy nor can I do the same if you damaged your own.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Starting to look like dicamba beans might be a "one and done". Seeing more and more damage here every day. Pretty easy to tell who has dicamba beans and who has everything else. A lot of non dicamba fields have anything from cupped leaves to severe stunting to just plain crispy. And on top of that, dicamba is not killing water hemp!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We plantedc all dicamba beans Except for after wheat. Others did too and very little problems in Pa so far ..


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

According to the label on the last extendedamax I believe you could use that on your hay fields if you were worried about volatility and your neighbor's beans


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/tennessee-joins-states-taking-action-on-dicamba-missouri-imposes-restrictions/article_17321ec6-d8ea-5f4b-87f5-69b521bb87da.html


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/lessons-learned-from-dicamba-naa-sonja-begemann/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is quite a bit of Dicamba damage showing up here so far so good on mine but a nieghbors shows it less then 1/4 mile away

I highly doubt some followed the set back requirments with spraying edges of fields.Although when its drifting for miles it would of not made a difference anyway.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was at AG progress days this week and talk to some Monsanto guys at the seed tent. He said this year the investigations that were coming in on Dicamba damage on beans , he said temperature inversion or spraying with no wind was the problem the majority of the time an investigation was done. At least that's what he told me


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> I was at AG progress days this week and talk to some Monsanto guys at the seed tent. He said this year the investigations that were coming in on Dicamba damage on beans , he said temperature inversion or spraying with no wind was the problem the majority of the time an investigation was done. At least that's what he told me


its always has been known that dicamba can move days after application.So they should of know it could of happened.

When Banvel came out it was labeled not to use after June 5 here.It has some new formulations with less drift but are spraying all of June and July when susceptible crops are growing.

I read some place else universities were not allowed to test dicamba drift before it was released.So Monsanto basically policed them selves getting approval.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what happens with this dilemma fortunately where some people are at they can buy all the Liberty beans they want talk to a seed guy the other day at AG progress days and he said you can buy all the dicambA beans you want. Liberty being Supply is limited they say I would like to know if there's any truth to that. I'm cleaning out a 750 gallon sprayer now so is it is twice a week and if I plant Liberty beans I want them all to be Liberty beans or die Campbell beans I want them all to be Dicamba beans


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's been quite awhile since I have eaten any Campbells Soup, but I will take special note from here on not to eat any containing soybeans. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> its always has been known that dicamba can move days after application.So they should of know it could of happened.
> When Banvel came out it was labeled not to use after June 5 here.It has some new formulations with less drift but are spraying all of June and July when susceptible crops are growing.
> I read some place else universities were not allowed to test dicamba drift before it was released.So Monsanto basically policed them selves getting approval.


OK, I gotta admit to some confusion here... How does dicamba drift "after" it's been applied? And, how in the world is there a problem with spraying "with NO wind"?

Is not an "inversion" an atmospheric condition wherein air is trapped or held over an area creating a situation with little or no air movement in that area? How does dicamba drift in these conditions to cause damage to bean crops "miles" away?

I have never damaged or killed the broadleaf trees that surround both my hay fields or pastures while using dicamba formulations. Granted, I am likely not using the same concentrations (5%=<) than the farmers down south but, the situations that are being discussed seem illogical.

I'm interested as a matter of my own use of dicamba but also as a licensed pesticide applicator; I'd like to understand if I could be unknowingly sticking my neck out!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

2ndWindfarm said:


> OK, I gotta admit to some confusion here... How does dicamba drift "after" it's been applied? And, how in the world is there a problem with spraying "with NO wind"?
> 
> Is not an "inversion" an atmospheric condition wherein air is trapped or held over an area creating a situation with little or no air movement in that area? How does dicamba drift in these conditions to cause damage to bean crops "miles" away?
> 
> ...


It turns into a vapor and a temperature inversion keeps it from disipating pretty much like smog over a city.

When Banvel first came out a nieghbor used it drop nozzeling corn after brown silk figuring it would not drift.He killed the beans for over 2 miles.

If you use it before susceptible crops are up like gardens and flowers,etc it is not a issue.It's used on lawns alot might be called something else like Tri-Mec but you just spray it before gardens are up.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/monsanto-cites-bias-lack-of-science-in-arkansas-dicamba-ban-naa-sonja-begemann/


----------

